# I need some advice on settings.



## Script (Apr 6, 2010)

Here is my install in a nut shell.


Headunit - Pioneer DEH-P5100UB

Speakers:
Front - Pioneer TS-D720C
Rear- Pioneer TS-D681R

Amps
4-Channel Zapco AG360 (50x4)
1-channel Zapco Ref500.1 (500x1)

Sub
A single SI BM-MKIII

I’m going to do the big 3 with 0/1 gauge. And run a 4 gauge power wire from the battery to a fused distribution box, and 8 gauge to the each amp. Each amp will be ground with as short as possible runs of 8 gauge.

Speakers will be wired with 16 gauge speaker wire, and the sub will be wired with 12 gauge.

All of this is based on reading and calculations I’ve done. I just wanted to mention it to see if it raised any red flags.

What i am most confused about is configuration. If got tons of options on the head unit, amps, and crossovers. And i dont know what to set any of them to. So i made a breakdown of all the adjustments. I am looking for what settings to use on first power up that i will tune with. Ill be setting gains by adjusting head unit to 75% volume and crank the gains till it distorts. My amps shouldn’t be powerful enough to blow anything so that’s where im going to start, as far as dialing it in.

I tried to make the break down as clear as possible, if its confusing please ask me. But basically, the bullets under the main category are the features that the specific unit has, and the bullet under those are the actual settings that i need to select.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

it also depends on where your speakers are mounted 
and what you expect from the setup


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

What kind of enclosure is the sub in?
How high would you say you crank the volume?


----------



## Script (Apr 6, 2010)

Things have changed a little bit. I decided to go with strictly a front stage using a set of Rainbow SLC 265 components. My 4-channel Zapco will be bridged feeding them 170-ish watts per side.

I drive an F-150, my speakers will be in the stock location (lower door) and the tweeters are about 10" up from that also in the door. 

My sub is a Si BM MkIII. In a sealed enclosure. I think I will try to use the crossovers in the head unit, and run the amps at full range. (Does that make sense?)

I listen to music pretty loud, and id like to be able to go camping and have the stereo cranked so I can hear my music from a distance.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd probably start with the sub xover at the 80Hz setting, and move up or down to taste. Sub output level will depend on the song/album, and you probably won't need to apply any bass boost, although in a sealed box it's possible. Highpass the speakers probably around 100Hz, but again, move this up or down in concert with the sub lowpass until you get it right. I tend to underlap crossover points... most of the time these are butterworth filters.


----------

